# i7 3770 Temperaturen



## target2804 (13. August 2012)

Hallo Forum,

habe da eine frage bzgl. meiner CPU Temperaturen.
Habe einen Arctic Freezer 13 Cooler, da war die WLP vorher aufgetragen und die habe ich auch so gelassen, das nur vorab.

Habe das "Problem" dass ich von jedem Programm verschiedene CPU Temperaturen angezeigt bekomme. Speedfan zeigt pro Core im IDLE ca. 17°C, Asus AI Suite zeigt 32°C, das BIOS des Mobo zeigt auch ca 32°C, Coretemp zeigt 40°C. Unter last zeigt Speedfan 35°C (kann wohl nicht stimmen), Asus AI Suite zeigt 45°C (darüber hab ich auch die Lüfter eingestellt), Coretemp zeigt allerdings 65°C. Das macht mir auch Kopfweh, da ich 65° zu viel finde. würde gern auf 50 kommen.
das weitere problem ist, dass ich mit speedfan nun keine lüfter steuern kann, da das programm unter last nur 35° zeigt und dementsprechend den CPU Lüfter regelt.

Welche Temps stimmen denn jetzt, bzw wie regle ich die lüfter gescheit? Könnte im bios als max.temp 60°C eintragen, und das lüfterprofil auf turbo stellen, ist dann allerdings laut.

Edit: habe noch 3 Gehäuselüfter. 2 vorne die ansaugen (120mm) von außen und einen großen hinten der rausbläst (140mm)

Noch ein Edit: Mein Arctic Freezer 13 sitzt so, dass der "Propeller" des gesamten gebildes nach unten zeigt, auf die Graka. dachte der bläst dahin. sollte ich den evt drehen?
bzw wenn ich den abmache, welche wlp soll ich nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. August 2012)

65 sind für Ivy vollkommen o.k., kleinere Struktur = Hitze schlechter abzuführen


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2012)

und was sagst du zur montage des Kühlers? sollte der nach vorne ans gehäuse zeigen, dass er die vom Gehäuselüfter angesaugte luft in den Fan bekommten kann? oder saugt der CPU propeller nicht sondern bläst weg?
bzw. soll ich mal wlp selbst auftragen?


----------



## facehugger (13. August 2012)

Eigentlich sollte der Propeller des CPU-Kühlers die warme Luft in Richtung des hinteren Gehäuselüfters schaufeln, sodass diese über genau jenen gleich aus dem Case befördert werden kann... Die Temps würde ich eher mit Realtemp oder Coretemp auslesen. 65°C unter Last auf den Kernen sind zwar nicht das optimale, aber noch im grünen Bereich.

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2012)

D.h der Propeller des CPU Kühlers saugt Luft an und bläst sie nach hinten? Also muss der Luftstrom so sein dass die Luft erst durch den Propeller unddann durch den Rest des Kühlers geht oder anders rum?


----------



## facehugger (13. August 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> D.h der Propeller des CPU Kühlers saugt Luft an und bläst sie nach hinten?


Genau so macht es auch Sinn So sollte es ungefähr aussehen:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=932333

Post 13...

Gruß


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. August 2012)

Ich hau' hier auch nochmal einen Screenshot rein, zum Thema Temperaturen. Ich liege auch bei ca. 65°C (jetzt mit Test-OC), finde das aber ein bissl viel für den BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 2...


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2012)

Danke für die Montage Hilfe  ich schreib nachher rein was sich an den temps getan hat

Also, die temps sind deutlich besser. so um die 56°C, allerdings ist core2 mit einem außreißer drin. der hat 60°C, ist also ca. 4° heißer als die anderen cores. kann mir das aber nicht durch falsches auftragen der WLP erklären, CPU ist nach 10min friemeln schon rel. gleichmäßig bedeckt.
 Das sind die temps: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=neuebitmap0orwn.jpg
und das ist der kühler wie er montiert ist:http://www.abload.de/img/fotobjs2e.jpg

kühler montage also korrekt, odeR?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. August 2012)

Die Kerne haben immer unterschiedliche Temps. 4° sind nichts .

Ich würde den Kühler genau so montieren .


----------



## target2804 (13. August 2012)

Alles klärchen.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

P.s.:





> Ich liege auch bei ca. 65°C (jetzt mit Test-OC),


 --> die temps hab ich halt ohne OC, naja gut mit turbo auf 3,7ghz statt 3,4. aber deshalb hatte ich so "angst" dass es zu hoch ist ;P


----------



## facehugger (13. August 2012)

@Target: das sieht schon besser aus @Falcony: sitzt der Kühler richtig auf der CPU, nicht zu viel/zu wenig WLP genommen? 70°C auf dem heißesten Kern ist zwar noch nicht bedenklich, aber schon recht warm... Vielleicht kannst du ja die Vcore noch etwas senken.

Gruß


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe gestern Testweise mal die Schrauben (zwei davon) des Kühlers noch einmal nachgezogen und die Temps waren direkt nochmal 2-3°C besser. Also heißt die Aufgabe für heute: Noch einmal ausbauen und alle Schrauben nachziehen - dann bin ich im Bereich von 50-55°C ohne OC. Nach dem Nachziehen sind die Temperaturen @Stock gestern auf 55-57°C gesunken.

WLP sollte gut sein, habe wie immer eine dünne Schicht per Pinsel (Zalman ZM-STG1) auf die CPU aufgetragen, so dass der Heatspreader bedeckt ist. Ich denke also, der Anpressdruck des Kühlers ist noch zu gering. Da war ich wohl zu zaghaft...  Wollte ihn halt nicht so übelst anpöhlen...

Edit: VCore liegt jetzt unter Last (Prime95) laut CPU-Z bei 1,048-1,056V. Ist das okay, oder sollte ich versuchen, auf 1,0V abzusenken?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2012)

Die vCore ist völlig in Ordnung (alles unter 1,2v ist absolut unbedenklich).
Du kannst natürlich die Spannung noch absenken um Strom und Abwärme zu sparen, nötig ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Falcony6886 (14. August 2012)

Soooo... Ich habe das Mainboard nochmal ausgebaut und die Schrauben nachgezogen, sitzen jetzt richtig fest. Viel gebracht hat es nicht, was aber jetzt auch an der Raumtemperatur liegen kann. Habe hier gute 28°C... Geht mir total auf den S... das Wetter... 

Die VCore habe ich mit Offset -0,180 auf 1,008V unter Last gesenkt. Prime läuft jetzt fast zwei Stunden ohne Fehler, alle Kerne bei ca. 60°C im Schnitt. Der Lüfter dreht jetzt auch nicht mehr voll auf, Gehäusebelüftung habe ich heruntergeregelt. Ich denke, die Werte sind bei der Raumtemperatur im grünen Bereich, oder? Ivy soll ja eh etwas wärmer werden und meine Phenoms gehen auch schon auf 53°C hoch - und das mit einem Prolimatech Super Mega und 2x 140mm...

Meint ihr, er macht 4,0 Ghz bei 1,0V mit? Oder ist das dann zu wenig? (Eigentlich falsches Forum, aber ist ja nur ne Frage am Rande )


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Muss das Thema nochmal ganz kurz aufgreifen, weil mir mal wieder jemand gesagt hat, dass seine idle temps bei knapp 30°C liegen. bei mir hat aber mindestens 1 kern immer 40°C. ist es ratsam den arctic freezer 13 einfach wegzuwerfen und n anderen zu kaufen? oder kann es sein, dass er evt etwas zu feste auf der cpu sitzt?


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Update:
hab mit neuem auftragen der wlp (es war eine kleine stelle der cpu nicht gut bedeckt) die last temps etwas senken können. sprich der heißteste kern schwankt jetzt zw. 63 und 64 grad. die anderen beiden bleiben auf 59 (die warn vorher bei 61).

im idle sind die temps auch etwas gesunken, aber denke mehr ist beim arctic freezer 13 nicht drin.


----------

